# stucco cracks and patching



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Ok, just want to know what others are doing for this problem I am having. It may only pertain to the southwest, but for anyone who does stucco repair can chime in.

We have many different types of stucco finishing (the way it looks) but essentially its the same material. The common one on newer construction is float stucco finish, coarse sand but smooth finish, pretty uniform but patches stand out the most on this one. Then the common steel troweled finishes that look like knockdown or skip troweled texture, some coarse sand others finer sand.

Anyways, its the small hairline and larger cracks that occur due to settling, happens most often on window corners or at popouts (foam). If you don't know what I am talking about, just hit the back button and move on!!

So I have seen and tried just about everything to seal the crack and have settled on this method. Gun caulk over crack, smear caulking into crack, wet brush caulk line to blend into stucco. This method works great and the crack never comes back, I use urethane acrylic, but leaves a faint line where the obviously smooth caulking bridges the coarse stucco. I have a customer who does not like this look, but I don't know of any methods to 1. seal the crack, 2. not have it come back, 3. look like crap. Now again I have seen stucco guys just hopper new stucco on top, that always cracks again. I have tried textured caulk, that looks no different than smooth and does not match the texture. I have tried brush grade textured elastomeric patch, widens the patch more so than just caulk at the crack. 

I just can't see doing my method than putting something over the top, like stucco patch to hide the line. Anyone have something better? Anyone find stucco patch in a can? I could see myself shooting something like that over the top.


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

Nothing really works perfectly and nothing matches perfectly. I have done a lot of stucco crack repairs and you generally will see where the crack was regardless of the repair technique used. Everything you are doing I have done with mixed results. Eifs never looks good after a repair until you paint it.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

kmp said:


> Nothing really works perfectly and nothing matches perfectly. I have done a lot of stucco crack repairs and you generally will see where the crack was regardless of the repair technique used. Everything you are doing I have done with mixed results. Eifs never looks good after a repair until you paint it.


Agreed, and yes EIFS sucks to patch too.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

You need to use an elastomeric stucco with the correct grit and float it out.

It's about technique, you need to know what grit is what. You also need to know how to do the various textures, you don't always use a sponge sometimes you use a plastic trowel or a hard rubber float. Just like with all trades, there are techniques and tricks to them.

Problem solved.


----------



## plasterer41 (3 mo ago)

I am looking at a large window replacement job in a high end cumminty. 
I would like to know what everyone thinks of cement stucco finish coat with a medium to heavy lace finish coat.
I think they are one the hardest to patch color matching is next to impossible fog coat only does so much.
matching the texture is really tough and shows through the fog coat.
I have will no longer do a path unless i can re coat the wall and fog the entire elevation.
I have a contractor who says he can color match the finish coat and he can replicate any texture in cement finish.
he also stats this is the easiest finish coat to patch.
WHAT DOES EVERY ONE THINK


----------

